# Ball bearing to the nipple!



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I am not sure what the technical term for when the ball bearing stays in the pouch and comes back at you, but I will call it pure pain for now.. I just happen to be shooting the only piece of 7/16 I had when it happened.. I was trying to shoot bareback again. Hit my hand with 3/8 and the next shot the nipple.. I AM DONE WITH SHOOTING BAREBACK!! :aahhhh: ! For now anyway.. :slap:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

lol. I was laughing before I even got the thread open. I believe that would be called a return to sender or RTS. Hope you didn't hurt your widdle self too bad. We gotta do some shooting saturday hopefully.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oooooch, ya got to hate that.

Been hit in the thumb, would of been a fork hit except for my placement of my fingers, by 20 gram lead, and that hurts like hell.

Fortunately no break, just very bad bruise.

Take care in the future, and good luck.

Cheers Allan


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> lol. I was laughing before I even got the thread open. I believe that would be called a return to sender or RTS. Hope you didn't hurt your widdle self too bad. We gotta do some shooting saturday hopefully.


It hurts pretty bad, but I will live.. Im just glad the thread topic wasn't "ball bearing to the mouf". And yes some saturday shooting would be nice.. Beer, Food and slingshots. And maybe Deshotel... :banghead:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dammit man that sucks brother did it draw blood or just give you a hickie


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh no Bobby! Get well soon. RTS no bueno senor. Knock on wood, never happened to me.... but I'm reading a few of these lately... pretty scary.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Oooooch, ya got to hate that.
> 
> Been hit in the thumb, would of been a fork hit except for my placement of my fingers, by 20 gram lead, and that hurts like ****.
> 
> ...


Thankfully I have never hit my finger while shooting, that seems like it would hurt a lot more then a RTS. When mine came back it was at 1/4 speed for sure.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No sympathy here. Try having half your nipple torn off due to an unlucky combination of a nipple ring and a 55lb bow string...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

bigron said:


> dammit man that sucks brother did it draw blood or just give you a hickie


Just pain, I very rarely show any sign of a bruise even when I have one. It would have at least been better if I had some blood to show how bad it hurt..



Btoon84 said:


> Oh no Bobby! Get well soon. RTS no bueno senor. Knock on wood, never happened to me.... but I'm reading a few of these lately... pretty scary.


After that I killed a can with the last shot in my pocket.. (Using the Scout) and put it all up.. Its a bit scarier after it happens. You just think about were it could have gone..


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> No sympathy here. Try having half your nipple torn off due to an unlucky combination of a nipple ring and a 55lb bow string...


Yeah, but whatever you do in the bedroom is your own business man!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen . . .  . . . i kid of course. get back on that saddleless slingshot and show it whos boss ! remember to always use caution when going bareback . . . it even applies in slingshots.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > No sympathy here. Try having half your nipple torn off due to an unlucky combination of a nipple ring and a 55lb bow string...
> ...


LOL............ sorry man.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> No sympathy here. Try having half your nipple torn off due to an unlucky combination of a nipple ring and a 55lb bow string...


Nipple ring does not make good release mechanism.ouch!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shooting my slingy having a good time feeling pretty good, then :aahhhh: & :cursin: . Sorry Bro.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel your pain... literally!

A couple of weeks ago I got a hex nut to the thumb and had to drill a hole in my thumbnail to save it. I even considered posting a tutorial on that  Handslap festival with the same shooter until I got my lead ammo sorted.

This week I took a 1/2" lead ball to the left boobie via an RTS, which I thought hurt like a mofo... that was until I got another one right in the same spot ten minutes later. Now THAT hurt like a mofo!!

Yesterday I got a rebound 8mm steel in the lip. I'd raised my safety glasses for that one shot to see why my accuracy was suddenly off with a new frame. If I'd flinched differently it would have been an eye or a tooth. Biblical!

Why do I always go for the painful sports! :lol:

Play safe peeps!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ash said:


> I feel your pain... literally!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I got a hex nut to the thumb and had to drill a hole in my thumbnail to save it. I even considered posting a tutorial on that  Handslap festival with the same shooter until I got my lead ammo sorted.
> 
> ...


Dang dude! BE CAREFUL! and keep them safety lenses in place. :stickpoke: I'm just ribbin' you man, but dang, that's some luck eh?

I have yet to really get a solid hand or finger hit, I grazed my thumb once using an awkward grip, stung bad but I wouldn't call it real hurt.

I have had two RTSs. One was on a canoe(with noob paddling in front) I was taking a shot at a bottle or can on shore with my torso all twisted stupid, came back right by my ear! I poke fun about this stuff, but man these things could cause some seriously not funny damage.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

ash said:


> I feel your pain... literally!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I got a hex nut to the thumb and had to drill a hole in my thumbnail to save it. I even considered posting a tutorial on that  Handslap festival with the same shooter until I got my lead ammo sorted.
> 
> ...


Man you should have done a tutorial. My step brother hit his hand with a hammer and his dad took a needle and made a small hole to relieve the pressure under it. I with someone would have told me about that when I hit mine.

OH... Quit hitting yourself.. Sounds really painful. I couldn't imagine what it would have felt like to hit the same spot right afterwards. It hurt when the wind blew my shirt up against it.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You might have to change your name to BoobShooter :lol:


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

ash said:


> You might have to change your name to BoobShooter :lol:


It's so funny...


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > lol. I was laughing before I even got the thread open. I believe that would be called a return to sender or RTS. Hope you didn't hurt your widdle self too bad. We gotta do some shooting saturday hopefully.
> ...


Accidents will happen! :huh:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

About two years ago I got a 3/8 ball to the nipple and half my chest turned black-and-blue. Hurt very much! Feelin' ya, man.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > You might have to change your name to BoobShooter :lol:
> ...


First thing I read when I woke up this morning. :rofl:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> I am not sure what the technical term for when the ball bearing stays in the pouch and comes back at you, but I will call it pure pain for now.. I just happen to be shooting the only piece of 7/16 I had when it happened.. I was trying to shoot bareback again. Hit my hand with 3/8 and the next shot the nipple.. I AM DONE WITH SHOOTING BAREBACK!! :aahhhh: ! For now anyway.. :slap:


Any pics to check where it exactly hit? :naughty:


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I've had one RTS, right in the stomach, on my first try with a stick shooter.

It was also my last try.

That was with a rock. I now use dried beans on every new slingshot until I'm sure I'm not hitting hand, fork, or other delicate structures. I found some big "Roman" beans in the International section of the grocery store that are working pretty well.


----------

